

Show HN: A website architecture and onsite SEO analysis tool. - daipratt
http://metaforensics.io/

======
daipratt
I have been working on an SEO / internal link analysis / site architecture
tool for a little while now, and it's getting to the stage where it is ready
for some hardy early adopter sorts to have a play with it.

Here is some example output that the tool generates:
[http://metaforensics.io/dashboard](http://metaforensics.io/dashboard)

Any feedback would be gratefully received!

